# vip622vs522 dolby 5.1 rcdring



## ISG (Jun 1, 2006)

Before I switch over to the 622 I want to confirm that I won't have the same problem I am now having with the 522.

I have been recording many HBO movies that have DD in the info box. When I go to play them back I am only receiving left and right and no center or surrounds on several of them.

I know the recording is a digital 5.1 stream because the dolby digital display icon lights up on thr rcvr display window.

As I am writing this e-mail I am experiencing the same problem while I am recording the "hunt for red oct". My display says it is dolby digital but no sound is coming out of the ctr or surrounds.

Any comments are appreciated and I want to know if this is happening on the 622 as well.

Thanks,

Ira


----------



## lnyoung (Oct 4, 2005)

My 622 works perfectly with the 5.1 Dolby Digital format. 

You will need a feed from the 622 to an appropriately equipped receiver using an optical feed and make sure the settings are correct on both the 622 and the receiver.


----------



## bigted (Jul 5, 2006)

I will be anxious to hear the answer to this question as I just received my 622 and have yet to do any recording yet. If your not recording does it play in 5.1 with no problems? If not are you using a optical out cable to supply the 5.1 feed from the 622 to your receiver?


----------



## ISG (Jun 1, 2006)

1. If I am already receiving dolby 5.1 and receiving the digital stream on most of my recordings my current hookup should be correct.

2. yes, my current hookup is using the optical 5.1 dig out from the 522 rcvr and the optical input on my A/V rcvr.

Thanks anyway, anyone else??

Ira


----------



## bigted (Jul 5, 2006)

ISG said:


> 1. If I am already receiving dolby 5.1 and receiving the digital stream on most of my recordings my current hookup should be correct.
> 
> 2. yes, my current hookup is using the optical 5.1 dig out from the 522 rcvr and the optical input on my A/V rcvr.
> 
> ...


You didn't mention that before, but I would say that if most of your recording work correctly and only some do not, then you have an issue with your 522 receiver and the 622 should fix your issue.

Or maybe all of the recording are recording correctly on the 522 and it is your A/V receiver that just isn't playing in Dolby Digital all the time when it should be. Hmmmmm.


----------



## ndyclrk (Jun 5, 2006)

You also hadn't mentioned before that you were getting most of your recordings in 5.1. I think the simple answer here is that many programs are broadcast in DD 2.0 instead of 5.1.


----------



## bigted (Jul 5, 2006)

ndyclrk said:


> You also hadn't mentioned before that you were getting most of your recordings in 5.1. I think the simple answer here is that many programs are broadcast in DD 2.0 instead of 5.1.


I agree with this statement about the DD 2.0 alot more than I think you actually have hardware issues.


----------



## ISG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks again for your responses. My apologies. I inadvertently left out the fact that about 30% of the recordings were only 2 chnl(PCM).

I think Dish* should be more forthcoming and not list a program as DD if it is not going to send all 5.1 chnls!!!

I think we should all be checking our A/V dig rcvrs and spkrs to be sure this is not an increasing phenomenon. Unless someone else comes up with another answer I think this is what is occuring.

ISG


----------



## bigted (Jul 5, 2006)

Pretty sure that D* and E* and most cable companies that offer HD are all in the same boat on this one. 

When I had Cable with HD I too noticed often it would say DD or show the DD symbol, but would only be 2.0 and not 5.1. My pre-amp switches on the fly to 5.1 when it sees the true 5.1 signal and lets me know this with its display on the front of the unit. 

I would say out of the 4 HD channels that I watched, only about 30%-40% of the time was a program being broadcasted in True DD5.1 The one thing I did notice though, when the station would be broadcasting in DD5.1, the commercials were even in 5.1 It was crazy sounding watching a commercial and actually hearing different things that you normally wouldn't in a commercial.
Back ground noise coming from the rear speakers, rain, etc..


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I personally have never owned a 522 and I have never had this problem with my 622, 721, 921, or 5000. All receivers that I have had hooked up to Dolby Digital receivers. Have you checked your receiver to make sure the dolby digital signal you are getting for that show is 5.1 and not 2.0? If it is 2.0 then you'd be getting the audio only in the left and right. I see this alot of non-HD content from Digital OTA stations.

Basically I see a handful of things that could be causing it.

1. The Dolby Digital feed isn't 5.1 (left, right, center, left rear, right rear, and sub) it's 2.0 (simply left and right).

2. Bad cable, though doubtful. Should be an all or nothing deal.

3. Bad DISH receiver.

4. Bad Audio receiver.


----------



## ISG (Jun 1, 2006)

Rob,

I think you are saying that just because the info screen for the movie says DD, I can't assume that it means only 5.1 dolby but could also mean 2chnl PCM.

Nevertheless I think Dishn* should specify 2chnl or 5.1 chnl in the info screen as a matter of customer courtesy( I am a Dolby 5.1 geek if you haven't guessed).

Ira


----------



## ISG (Jun 1, 2006)

P.S.

Did you read all the responses including my later ones?

Ira


----------



## ndyclrk (Jun 5, 2006)

Dolby Digital is not exclusively 5.1. For example, one of my locals is currently broadcasting the evening news OTA in DD 2/0. Not PCM 48. Another local is broadcasting ABC World News Tonight in DD 3/2. At the same time, HBO2E is broadcasting Miss Congeniallity 2 in PCM 48.


----------



## ISG (Jun 1, 2006)

Maybe we are talking semantics but I would like to clear up in my mind the info screen on the program guide for audio xmissions.

(DD) = Dolby Digital(AC3) ( I assumed a 5.1 digital stream w/5.1 chnls)

(Stereo) = 2 chnl PCM ( a 2 chnl digital stream)

It was my understandng that the caption "Stereo" was to signify a 2 chnl(L/R) xmission that was processed in the PCM method of recording(CD's, etc)
In your dolby dig audio setup menu on the sat rcvr there is Dolby/PCM both or separately boxes.
Therefore, I concluded that when I saw DD that I would be seeing/recording 5.1 chnls since Stereo could be used for 2 chnls!!

What is also confusing is the fact I see the info screen with both DD and Stereo on many movies.
Comments anyone?

ISg


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

ndyclrk said:


> I think the simple answer here is that many programs are broadcast in DD 2.0 instead of 5.1.


Exactly. Everything on the HD channels, whether the program is actually in HD or not, is using DD sound. But not necessarily 5.1 channels.

Like HBO HD for example. It didnt even have the ability to pass true 5.1 until like July of 2000 even though it had been on air for over a year before that. So while everything was in some form of DD, nothing was in 5.1

As far as listing that distinction in the program guide, Dish themselves cant do that unless that info is provided to them along with the rest of the program info.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

ISG said:


> (DD) = Dolby Digital(AC3) ( I assumed a 5.1 digital stream w/5.1 chnls)


I think the actual spec says DD can contain UP TO 5.1 channels.


----------



## ISG (Jun 1, 2006)

OK,

How do you all explaine the (Stereo) caption in the info screen?
It would seem to me it is not necessary if all chanels are being sent under DD.

ISG


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

klang said:


> I think the actual spec says DD can contain UP TO 5.1 channels.


The new spec for DD is called Neo 6. It is a 6.1 it has added an additional rear channel. This is what the theaters use now. Not sure if this is being presented via sat. My receiver I have auto switches between DD if present and special processing to make stereo into 7.1 audio. 7.1 is processed out of 6.1 to give 2 rear channels instead of 1. Many newer systems do this. Onkyo, Yamaha as well as others do this now.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Neo 6 is from *dts*. Like Dolby Pro-Logic II it makes 5.1 (or 6.1 in the case of DPL IIx) surround from a 2-channel source.

Dolby Digital's rear channel (EX) is derived from the LR and RR channels. DTS-ES' is discrete.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ISG said:


> Nevertheless I think Dishn* should specify 2chnl or 5.1 chnl in the info screen as a matter of customer courtesy( I am a Dolby 5.1 geek if you haven't guessed).


So you want them to add a subtitle? How is Dish supposed to know? Do you want a timer feature that is going to wait for a full 5.1 version?


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

ISG said:


> Rob,
> 
> Nevertheless I think Dishn* should specify 2chnl or 5.1 chnl in the info screen as a matter of customer courtesy( I am a Dolby 5.1 geek if you haven't guessed).
> 
> Ira


To answer your original question... DD 5.1 programs recorded on the ViP622 are played back in DD 5.1.

As a self proclaimed "Dolby 5.1 geek" what you will really love is HD programming broadcast in DD 5.1 i.e. concerts broadcast on the "Rave" channel and the well produced "Sounstage" series found there.


----------



## ISG (Jun 1, 2006)

Harsh,

I don't follow your timer feature. If DishN* is paying content providers why can't they request a additional note like "DD 2chnl"?

Marriner,

If you are a HD subscriber(vip622/211) ,you are saying all HD broadcasts always include DD 5.1 audio? Therefore because I don't yet subscribe to HD but do have an A/V dig rcvr I will not always receive DD 5.1 but on occassion will receive 2 chnls as I have already indicated?

I suppose this is logical especially if some of us may not have the L/R connections from the sat rcvr connected but only the OPt digital connected to our A/V rcvr.

Ira


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

ISG said:


> Marriner,
> 
> If you are a HD subscriber(vip622/211) ,you are saying all HD broadcasts always include DD 5.1 audio? Therefore because I don't yet subscribe to HD but do have an A/V dig rcvr I will not always receive DD 5.1 but on occassion will receive 2 chnls as I have already indicated?
> 
> ...


ISG,

All HD broadcasts are Dolby Digital. Some are 5.1 aka 3/2. some are 2/0. I have even seen Dolby digital show as 1/0 when a monaural soundtrack is present.

The format of the Dolby Digital steam is dependant on the content being provided.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ISG said:


> I don't follow your timer feature.


This "feature" would overlook all showings of a program that weren't in full-glory 5.1; waiting, perhaps in vain for "the real thing".


> If DishN* is paying content providers why can't they request a additional note like "DD 2chnl"?


That's kind of like asking GM to put a prominent badge on all of their passenger cars and light trucks indicating how many cylinders the engine has. For a precious few, it would be interesting information (yet not a clear indicator of your driving enjoyment), but it would lost on an overwhelming majority of those who drive their products.

You remind me of a coworker who complains bitterly that his iTunes collection "doesn't play on all the speakers" even though he bought a 5.1 sound card and speaker system.

Are you at all concerned that some movies weren't recorded in 5.1? Did you run out and buy the THX version of Terminator even though it was filmed in mono?

Don't even get me started on the DVD titles that aren't available in DTS or THX even though they were in the movie theatres.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

more dolby digital info here


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

ISG said:


> If you are a HD subscriber(vip622/211) ,you are saying all HD broadcasts always include DD 5.1 audio? Therefore because I don't yet subscribe to HD but do have an A/V dig rcvr I will not always receive DD 5.1 but on occassion will receive 2 chnls as I have already indicated?


What we're basically saying is that with the 622 you'll have the same "issue" you're having now with the movie channels that send out a DD track (regardless of whether they're the SD or HD channel of HBO for example).

Just as not all the HBO movies you're recording now will come through with 5.1 (but rather a different flavor of DD instead), neither will all of them with a 622.. even if you're recording from the HD channel instead of the SD channel.

Again, simply not all DD is 5.1

The same thing is true on OTA digital broadcasts from your local affiliates. All the programs are inherently being sent out in DD (it's a digital transmission), but only select programming is done in true 5.1

Also in regards to your a/v receiver, if it's anything like all the ones I've ever had, not only is there an indicator when it's receiving a DD signal, but a secondary indication that the signal is a 5.1 signal vs. others like 2.0 or whatever. Dont see that on yours?


----------



## ISG (Jun 1, 2006)

Harsh

I respectivly disagree with your examples;

1. I don't know about you but when I buy a car and pay more for a V8 over a 6 or 4 it better be posted somewhere preferably on the sales contract.

2. I have a collection of over 200 CDs all recorded in PCM stereo and greatly enjoy listening to them on 2 great speakers(this is not a criticism of SACD or DVD audio).

3. If you havn't guessed I am a collector. I want to build a special collection of 5.1 DD movies/sports events, etc. which takes my time and space on the sat HD(excluding other methods of copying to other HDs). Since HDef program'g is an extra charge, why should I have to go back and remove or reorganize these recordings if a simple caption DD 2 chnl is added?

4. If you are a collector of some movies made before DD5.1 why wouldn't you buy it, I would.

5. Collectors have various criteria in selecting their media, who is to judge what that should be?

6. The Dolby web site was excellent. Several paragraphs 9,10 ? indicated Dolby recommends that all DVDs be marked with the # of channels in the audio track.
Based on a quick inspection of my small # of DVDs most are marked as DD 5.1with surround.

I don't know if we solved anything but I think most of the comments on this thread indicate that 5.1 chnls are not always being xmitted even if you do subscribe to HD programing.

I hope I wasn't to Harsh

Ira


----------



## ISG (Jun 1, 2006)

DP1

Thanks for the heads up about recvrs indicating DD xmissions. My old (2yrs) Kenwood only displays "DolbyDigital", and not the number of chnls.
Maybe I can justfy buying a new Dig RCvr, if I can only connvince my how important this is.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

ISG said:


> DP1
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about recvrs indicating DD xmissions. My old (2yrs) Kenwood only displays "DolbyDigital", and not the number of chnls.
> Maybe I can justfy buying a new Dig RCvr, if I can only connvince my how important this is.


Check out the display options for your Kenwood. For example on my Onkyo I can keep hitting the display button and toggle between audio type (i.e. Dolby Digitial), Channel Info (i.e. 3/2 or 2/0 ...), Input ID (i.e. Video 1), or Assigned Name (i.e. DISH 622). Perhaps you can do something like that on yours.


----------



## ISG (Jun 1, 2006)

Rob,

Which Onkyo model do you have? Does anyone else have any rcvrs/preamps that have this capability?

Thanks
ISG


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

ISG said:


> Rob,
> 
> Which Onkyo model do you have? Does anyone else have any rcvrs/preamps that have this capability?
> 
> ...


It's an older one, a TX-DS777


----------



## ndyclrk (Jun 5, 2006)

ISG said:


> Rob,
> 
> Which Onkyo model do you have? Does anyone else have any rcvrs/preamps that have this capability?
> 
> ...


I have a Sony STR-K740P that reports "DOLBY DIGITAL 3/2," "DOLBY DIGITAL 2/0," or "PCM 48" and also has an LED indication of which speakers are active. This receiver came with an HTIB kit that I bought on clearance from CompUSA four or five years ago.


----------



## bigted (Jul 5, 2006)

My pre-amp, the Anthem AVM-30, does what is called Auto Format Detection. Which basically means that it auto detects input signals and switches to the correct mode, no matter if it is Dolby Digital 2.0, 5.1, DTS, PCM Stereo. Which it shows which mode it has chosen on screen when it first detects the signal. Then it stays on the disply of the unit itself.

I can also take a 2 channel stereo signal, analog or digital, and create the listening experience that I want with Dolby Pro Logic, DOlby Pro Logic IIx, DTS Neo:6, THX, or one of its own proprietary modes that can create up to 7.1 channels of sound. Which is very nice for 2 channel stereo stuff (Which is most of the SD channels).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ISG said:


> 1. I don't know about you but when I buy a car and pay more for a V8 over a 6 or 4 it better be posted somewhere preferably on the sales contract.


At this level, they are only specifying that the car has and engine that runs on premium fuel, not how many cylinders or whether there is a compressed air induction system [note that my original example was based on the idea that the number of cylinders doesn't necessarily reflect the level of excitement just as more channels doesn't necessarily make for better sound]. This is similar to expecting that all digital television programming is 1080i when in fact there are 18 different formats.


> I want to build a special collection of 5.1 DD movies/sports events, etc. which takes my time and space on the sat HD(excluding other methods of copying to other HDs). Since HDef program'g is an extra charge, why should I have to go back and remove or reorganize these recordings if a simple caption DD 2 chnl is added?


It seems that your beef is with the program providers. They are the ones that decide which version of a program gets uplinked.


> 5. Collectors have various criteria in selecting their media, who is to judge what that should be?


Typically those who collect the same thing. Most people don't collect the digital audio of movies; they collect the movies. I can see going after a movie that is widescreen versus "adjusted for your screen", but I'm sure I wouldn't demand something in simulated surround if it wasn't recorded in surround.


> 6. The Dolby web site was excellent. Several paragraphs 9,10 ? indicated Dolby recommends that all DVDs be marked with the # of channels in the audio track.


Most do, but quite a few don't


> Based on a quick inspection of my small # of DVDs most are marked as DD 5.1with surround.


Of my DVDs that are three years old or younger, most do not specify which DD configurations they offer. Columbia often ignores it as seems to be the case with the Star Wars discs from Lucasfilm. Blackhawk Down (Sony, Columbia/Tristar), which I believe won an award for audio, doesn't say what multichannel sound formats it supports. As it is with everything, YMMV.


> I don't know if we solved anything but I think most of the comments on this thread indicate that 5.1 chnls are not always being xmitted even if you do subscribe to HD programing.


I think the solution is going to have to come from the programmers. They are the one's who know what they are uplinking and they provide the guide information, not the distributors.


----------

